# 2008 deer hunting guide changes?!



## CJofWolfcreek (Aug 12, 2008)

Was looking at the legal weapon section of the new guide and it's wording has changed since last year. ML rifle is mentioned at being 45 cal or larger but no ML handgun is specificaly mentioned. Centire fire handgun is mentioned in one sentence and another sentence refers to hang guns and gives a min cal of .35 and a min barrel length of 4"

Do I read this right as to now allow a 44 cal 1851 Navy C&B so long as the barrel is longer than 4"?


----------



## CJofWolfcreek (Aug 12, 2008)

Got an email back from NDG&F and the 50 cal minimum on muzzle loading handguns still stands. The complete requirements are in the Governor's proclaimation. I hope the missing info on the Hunting Guide doesn't get anyone into trouble this season.


----------

